# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Luxury Vacation - 4-night Western Caribbean Cruise

## Thai

For those interested in taking a luxury vacation to the Caribbean, here's something from Plaza Travel:

_Navigator of the Seas. A cruise ship or a work of art? Once onboard, we think you'll agree this cruise ship is a revolutionary masterpiece if ever there was one. Not only does it sail effortlessly through the waters of the Caribbean, it contains some of the cruise industry's most amazing features - a rock-climbing wall, a basketball court, an ice-skating rink and an in-line skating track. Dare we say there's more? What about a five-story theatre, a casino, a miniature golf course and a spectacular three-story dg room? This 138,000-ton nautical wonder has it all._


_Itinerary_

_Destination_

_Arrival_

_Departure_


_Ft. Lauderdale_
_2/3/2011_
_2/3/2011 5:00:00 PM_


_At Sea_
_2/4/2011_
_2/4/2011_


_Cozumel_
_2/5/2011 8:00:00 AM_
_2/5/2011 6:00:00 PM_


_At Sea_
_2/6/2011_
_2/6/2011_


_Ft. Lauderdale_
_2/7/2011 7:00:00 AM_
_2/7/2011_

_Itinerary subject to change without notice. Please confirm itinerary at time of booking._

_Rates are capacity controlled, subject to availability and change without notice._



_Stateroom Description & Pricing Info_
_Cabin Type_

_Our Per Person Price_


_D1 - Superior Ocean View with Balcony_
_CALL_
_D2 - Superior Ocean View with Balcony_
_CALL_
_D3 - Superior Ocean View with Balcony_
_CALL_
_E1 - Deluxe Ocean View with Balcony_
_CALL_
_E2 - Deluxe Ocean View with Balcony_
_CALL_
_JS - Junior Suite_
_CALL_
_OS - Owner's Suite_
_CALL_
_RS - Royal Suite_
_CALL_
_Q - Interior Stateroom_
_$409_
_N - Interior Stateroom_
_$419_
_M - Interior Stateroom_
_$429_
_K - Interior Stateroom_
_$449_
_L - Interior Stateroom_
_$489_
_PR - Promenade Stateroom_
_$509_
_I - Ocean View Stateroom_
_$529_
_G - Ocean View Stateroom_
_$539_
_H - Ocean View Stateroom_
_$549_
_F - Large Ocean View Stateroom_
_$599_
_FO - Family Ocean View Stateroom_
_$719_
_GS - Grand Suite_
_$1129_
_FS - Royal Family Suite_
_$1429_
_Rates are cruise only, per person, based on double occupancy. Government fees/taxes additional for all guests. Rates are subject to availability and may change without notice. Restrictions may apply._



_Departure Date: 2/3/2011_
_Number of Nights: 4_
_Cruise Inclusions: 4-night cruise, meals and entertainment._
_Remarks: Prices are per person, based on double occupancy. Airfare, government fees/taxes are additional for all guests. Pricing for 3rd and 4th guests are available upon request and are subject to stateroom category availability. Prices change frequently and are subject to availability at time of booking._ 

Again, the trip is set to leave on February 3, 2011. Make your reservations now by clicking at this  site and entering this Offer ID: 445027

----------

